# Frequent periods



## katstratford (Jun 18, 2002)

Hi guysAt the moment I'm getting my period every two weeks and it is driving me nuts. I've been to the doc and been shifted onto different birth control but hey, here it is again, with all the accompanying cramps and pains. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## d-gasblaster (Aug 6, 2002)

I get very irregular periods; sometimes only about 2 weeks apart, and sometimes as much ad 2 weeks late. But I think my problem is pre-menopause







. I am 43!


----------



## PippylongStockings (Jun 6, 2002)

How long have you been on the new pill? Some say they can take up to 3 months to stop having irregular bleeding.


----------



## jmsb (Apr 25, 2002)

My periods are usually 2 weeks apart also, they last anywhere from 5-7 days, and I bleed so heavily that it makes me weak at times. I've been put on different birth control pills over the years, but my doctor finally just told me that this was the way my cycle works. Now I've chosen to just let it be, as I do not like being on additional medication.


----------

